# insurance companies stiffing people. Is it legal?



## A+ American (Apr 11, 2017)

hello everyone,
my name is bryan. I am the owner of Aplus American Roofing. 
I have a homeowner I handled an insurance claim for. she has nationwide insurance since she bought the home in june of last year. before she bought gthe house the previous homeowner collected check for the roof and did not do any repairs. she coincidently has the same insurance co. when she bought the house she had an inspection done that said the roof needed some repairs. in September she paid $2,000 for these said repairs. we had some pretty good storms in march. she filed a claim and her insurance denied her, because the previous homeowner collected payment and did nothing. my question, Is this legal? her policy states that her roof is covered. and she did what her inspection papers told her to do, as far as repairs. i called the adjuster and he said there was nothing more he could do. any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## prichy (Apr 13, 2017)

*Getting help*

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on roofing insurance. It would teach me a lot.


----------

